# thoughts on my potential aquascape



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I thought Id run this by some more knowledgeable people before I started this and ran into problems. Id also like to know your opinions on what would make a nice addition or deletion.

My plans are to have a very small foreground plant. Im currently trying to get dwarf riccia, glosso or HC. I will make a nice lawn of it in the front of my tank. Then for the midground area I am going to have dwarf sag, various anubias, and maybe some well-trimmed compacta sword plants. Then for the back im going to have mostly wal-mart aponogetons to give it a wild look. Im also going to position some red ludwigia in there somewhere, which looks absolutely amazing.
I also have a big piece of malaysian driftwood with a small java fern growing on the bottom portion of it.

I wish I had a digital camera so i could do a journal of this tank. Maybe i will see if my mom will let me borrow hers. I dont even think she knows how to use it.

Any suggestions? I think the only problem will be the transition from dwarf sag to aponogeton...

Thanks for reading


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

With the amount of lighting you have (3.6wpg) I would go with something other than those Aponogeton bulbs. Go with the Ludwigia and maybe some Ambulia or even something like Vals. 

Rosette swords stay pretty small. I have 2 in my 10g.









Its hard to tell but they are to the left of the small DW.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I think you are probably right about the aponogetons. I put them in there to help get the algae under control, since they grow really fast and are cheap. Im not sure how they will look as they get more mature (i think the wal-mart ones are some kind of hybrid species), but right now I really like the wild look they give... Im sure it wont last though as they are growing like weeds.
On another note, i was shooting for HC for the foreground, but i just bought a lot of glosso and more dwarf sag. Couldn't pass up the price and couldn't wait any longer 
Im going to look into the rossette swords. Are they ECHINODORUS PARVIFLORUS 'TROPICA'? I think one of them might make a good centerpiece type plant if I can position it right.
Im not getting vals again, lol. I had a bad experience with them. It was my fault, i bought jungle vals for a 10 gallon, lol. But I dont like the way you have to trim them... Mine developed a brown edge that always spread downward making it an eyesore.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Hygrophilia for algae control. Nothing grows faster..........


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

> Are they ECHINODORUS PARVIFLORUS 'TROPICA'


Yes, they are.

And I agree about the Hygro. Fast grower, will definitely help with the algae issue. Wisteria (hygrophilia difformis) grew like a weed in my 10g with only 2wpg. I had to get rid of it though...it grew too much and tangled itself up to where it looked like crap. But, it will definitely help suck up ammonia and nutrients.


----------

